# Initial reaction to the inaugural Moots Psychlo Ride



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I purchased this bike from a gentleman on the Serotta web site Forum several months ago, but we have been in different locations until yesterday. Check the Serotta Forum classifieds if you want to see the setup. The bike has many firsts for me; first Moots, first cross, first Campy, first ti, so comments should be taken with a grain of salt.
Thanks to the two previous owners-the bike is absolutely mint. After a 1.5 hour ride on the Serotta Fierte steel this AM, I did the same route on the Moots. I have to say the sensation of having a bike feel so solid yet so light and unbelievably RESPONSIVE was unique to me. I was smiling from ear to ear. Even with knobbies, the road riding was incredibly fun (not watching for every rut or rock, no actually INTENTIONALLY aiming for them, was a treat). I can only imagine what a Moots road bike is like--too much bike for me?? Tomorrow its dirt roads, but this ride is definitely a keeper.

b21


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations!

After owning a Moots, it's hard to own anything else, at least for me. Enjoy your new toy!


----------

